# Löschung von Gildenmembern?



## silentdream (15. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe an dieser Stelle 1 Frage bezogen auf die Gespeicherten Member.
Folgendes:

Member a installiert Blasc -> wird in die Datenbank eingetragen.
Member a nutzt miteinmal Blasc nicht mehr
Member a verlässt nach Zeitraum x Tage die Gilde (hat kein Blasc aktiv)
somit ist dieser Member in der Datenbank der Gilde zugeordnet, aber nicht mehr in der Gilde vorhanden , die Datenbank kann es somit nicht aktualisieren.


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit jemandem die Namen mitzuteilen, so das diese Member entfernt werden ?


Gruss
SilentDream


----------



## B3N (15. April 2005)

Mit dem kommenden Heroldupdate werden Inaktive Chars nach x Tagen / Wochen inaktivität automtisch aus der Datenbank gelöscht, im Moment stehen diese noch drin.


----------



## CheRRy (6. Mai 2005)

Mhhhh... der Post ist ja nun schon etwas (ein paar Versionen?) her...
Die Mitglieder werden aber immernoch nicht gelöscht.

Ich würde gerne jetzt schon die Member löschen lassen...
Ist etwas blöd, wenn zwei verschiedene Gildenchefs drinstehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es vieleicht möglich, für die Gildenchefs einen Zugang zu schaffen, der es erlaubt Member zu löschen?

Gruß
CheRRy


----------



## Hancoque (6. Mai 2005)

Ich machs in so einem Fall folgendermaßen: Ich stelle BLASC auf "Basic" und erstelle mir einen neuen Char mit gleichen Eckdaten wie den zu löschenden Char (Rasse, Geschlecht, Klasse). Nachdem der BLASCProfiler den Char erfasst hat, ändere ich den Namen dieses Chars in der SavedVariables.lua auf den des zu löschenden Chars ab und lasse BLASC das Profil hochladen. Damit wird der alte Char ersetzt und wird somit auch nicht mehr in der Gilde angezeigt.

Man kann das natürlich auch ohne den Aufwand machen, da extra einen neuen Char mit ähnlichen Eckdaten zu erstellen. Aber so kann man nicht mehr unbedingt von Fälschung sprechen, da der Char, den man überschreibt, anfangs exakt die Werte hatte, die man nun eingetragen hat. Auf Stufe 1 sind eben alle gleich. Da der Spieler des Chars kein BLASC mehr benutzt sollte ihn das auch nicht sonderlich stören.


----------



## generalad (9. Mai 2005)

CheRRy schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhhh... der Post ist ja nun schon etwas (ein paar Versionen?) her...
> Die Mitglieder werden aber immernoch nicht gelöscht.
> 
> Ich würde gerne jetzt schon die Member löschen lassen...
> ...



Das wäre doch ein sehr hoher Mehraufwand in Sachen Verwaltung. Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, wenn die Jungs das nicht implentieren wollen.

Allerdings wäre mir sehr dran gelegen, wenn dieses periodische Entfernen alter Charaktere demnächst kommen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (9. Mai 2005)

generalad schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre doch ein sehr hoher Mehraufwand in Sachen Verwaltung. Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, wenn die Jungs das nicht implentieren wollen.
> 
> Allerdings wäre mir sehr dran gelegen, wenn dieses periodische Entfernen alter Charaktere demnächst kommen würde
> 
> ...



Wie B3n schon gesagt hat, wir sind dran an der Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))
Der Knackpunkt ist jedoch, das wir den Herold, die Wissensdatenbank und BLASC (das Windows Programm) pflegen,erweitern und fehlerfrei machen müssen/wollen. Glücklicherweise stehen wir auch voll im Berufsleben und müssen uns unsere Zeit die wir für BLASC aufwenden können einteilen. Deshalb einfach ein wenig noch gedulden. Wenn wir ein Feature/Bugfix/etc. ankündigen, dann bringen wir das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur eben nicht Just in Time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Gruß Reg


----------

